# Ping i15 Driver



## ShriekingSheet (Dec 1, 2009)

As a huge fan of the G10, I was chomping at the bit to try this out. It certainly looked the cats pyjamas in the shop, sitting as neatly and solidly as it's predecessor. Fortunately, the pro at my club had just gotten one for himself, so I took it for a test drive for him 

The spec was 9 degrees, Diamana S flex. It was an ideal test, as it's a very similar set-up to my own G10, 9 degree with ProLaunch Red S flex. 

Unfortunately, it was a bit of a let down. I couldn't quite put my finger on it, but there is something definitely clunky about the i15. It's undoubtedly similar to the G10, and in truth there's little difference from the G5 and G2, but the latest offering has an undeniably cumbersome feel.

However, one thing it did certainly do was go further. I don't know how, but it did. It was at my home course, where I've used my G10 for two years, so I know where I do and do not hit the ball... and there were a few that certainly surpassed anything I've hit with the G10.

One notable change was the trajectory, which certainly seemed more boring - though the shaft could also have had a baring on that.

Final verdict, I hit my G10 well and won't be changing. The slight awkwardness of the i15 is probably something one would get over and used to in time. I'd still give it the thumbs up but methinks Ping may have to deviate a little more from the last four models to really wow the market again. Changing the colour of the face doesn't cut it I'm afraid!


----------



## thecraw (Dec 1, 2009)

Not tried the I15 driver but agree it looks and sits awesome. I have the Rapture V2 and I hit that well enough so I'm going to resist the urge to change.

Good to read though thanks.


----------



## Owen_Thomas_14 (Dec 1, 2009)

Stunning looking driver but would never use one, Ping drivers just dont feel right to me


----------



## ShriekingSheet (Dec 1, 2009)

What I found really interesting was that the i15 seems to have moved towards the Titleist-type feel. Much more solid, and less of a smash than the previous Ping drivers, or Callaway/TaylorMade clubs.

It's personal preference, but my own is that loud, light explosion at impact... as opposed to the more controlled feedback of the Titleist, or this i15. 

Maybe they felt they needed the change to go after the "players" market which Titleist/Mizuno seems to have cornered.


----------



## Snelly (Apr 9, 2010)

I have got an i15 and after three rounds can safely say that it is the longest driver I have ever used.  About 20 yards longer on average than my last driver - a Cleveland Hi-Bore XLS.  

The point made above about the sound at impact is a good one.  It makes more of a crunch than a ting and I prefer it.  

Drivers are down to personal preference in my view and this one suits me really well.  Lovely at address, really flies off the face and I only hit one bad drive all day yesterday with it.  The rest were lovely, long and in the fairway.  One went through the back of a downhill, downwind par 4 too! 

Great club - highly recommended.


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 9, 2010)

I have got an i15 and after three rounds can safely say that it is the longest driver I have ever used.  About 20 yards longer on average than my last driver - a Cleveland Hi-Bore XLS.  

The point made above about the sound at impact is a good one.  It makes more of a crunch than a ting and I prefer it.  

Drivers are down to personal preference in my view and this one suits me really well.  Lovely at address, really flies off the face and I only hit one bad drive all day yesterday with it.  The rest were lovely, long and in the fairway.  One went through the back of a downhill, downwind par 4 too! 

Great club - highly recommended.
		
Click to expand...

I'm waiting to get mine from Ping


----------



## stevek1969 (Apr 9, 2010)

Its the best driver i have owned ( and have had a few )i get a great flight and plenty distance ,also a nice draw (apart from the first at Machrihanish),have the regular UST Avix red in it which is a good shaft IMO.
Had a hit with the G15 the other day i hit it slighty longer but to high a flight for my liking, overall the i15 is a cracking driver.


----------



## RichardC (Apr 9, 2010)

I have got an i15 and after three rounds can safely say that it is the longest driver I have ever used.  About 20 yards longer on average than my last driver - a Cleveland Hi-Bore XLS.  

The point made above about the sound at impact is a good one.  It makes more of a crunch than a ting and I prefer it.  

Drivers are down to personal preference in my view and this one suits me really well.  Lovely at address, really flies off the face and I only hit one bad drive all day yesterday with it.  The rest were lovely, long and in the fairway.  One went through the back of a downhill, downwind par 4 too! 

Great club - highly recommended.
		
Click to expand...

I'm waiting to get mine from Ping


Click to expand...

How much do you want for it


----------



## Snelly (Apr 9, 2010)

Westwood seems to be belting his i15 rather well tonight too!


----------



## JustOne (Apr 10, 2010)

Snelly,
Which shaft/flex do you have in the big stick?


----------



## thecraw (Apr 10, 2010)

I'm sure Westwood has a G15 driver!


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 10, 2010)

Walked round with a chap from Ping on Wednesday, who had an I15 driver. It made a really nice noise. Sounded really solid at impact, a nice crack noise, a bit like my old 909 D2.


----------



## Imurg (Apr 10, 2010)

It's supposed to be fade bias. Anyone finding this or does it not make much difference?


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 10, 2010)

It won't be fade biased. It may sit a degree or two open, but that isn't fade biased. It is just open.

If you draw the ball, you might want a more open face to avoid your bad shot being a bit snappy. If you fade anyway, then, no, this isn't for you. It is for guys who are a bit aggresive though the ball.


----------



## RGDave (Apr 10, 2010)

Walked round with a chap from Ping on Wednesday, who had an I15 driver. It made a really nice noise. Sounded really solid at impact, a nice crack noise, a bit like my old 909 D2.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed...but then again the i15s on display in my group were being hit by Danny Willett and Dominic (from Ping) (off 1).

I'm planning to get one for my 50th birthday.


----------



## gjbike (Apr 10, 2010)

Westwood seems to be belting his i15 rather well tonight too!
		
Click to expand...

Think you find thats a G10 driver he using


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 10, 2010)

Dave, I think by then they may just about have brought out a new one.


----------



## Putting_Green_Pro (Apr 11, 2010)

I'm sure Westwood has a G15 driver!
		
Click to expand...

westwood has a g10


----------



## Snelly (Apr 12, 2010)

Standard Ping one in Stiff flex.

Someone mentioned fade bias.  Yes, it does have this and is easier to hit left to right. I like this though as my natural shape is a draw and most drivers these days seem to be set up to promote a draw which I find can be problematic. 

That said, it isn't the case that the i15 just goes left to right as a standard shot - it certainly doesn't.


----------

